# Anyone catch UFC 84 tonight?



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

I don't really follow this, but the Keith Jardine vs. Wanderlei Silva fight was crap. Ortiz vs. Machida was badass though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

silvas just a badass. i hope sherik beats bj man, i dont care for bj


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

Man, the internet is fast.


----------



## Blexican (May 25, 2008)

Haven't had a chance to catch that. Has anyone been watching the Stanley Cup final and seen the ad for that WEC fight on June 1st between Urijah Faber and Jens Pulver? I figure it's slightly related to the original topic.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

fuckin wings 4-0 over pens, i fuckin HATE the wings. and that wec looks promising as well


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

and bj wins


----------



## Blexican (May 25, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> fuckin wings 4-0 over pens, i fuckin HATE the wings. and that wec looks promising as well



I know...we're not gonna let what happened tonight happen again, rest assured. Anyway, I saw one of Urijah Faber's fights last week and he destoryed this one dude in 20 seconds...KO'ed him. And I have seen what Pulver is capable of, so I'm excited about the fight.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

yea, pulver is a monster at 145


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2008)

Uriah Faber is the top featherweight in the world, in all likelihood. He is a monster. Basically, the FW equivalent of Anderson Silva.

Didn't see this yet, but I've seen every single UFC ever, many of them multiple times. No surprise, I guess, but I was holding out more hope for Sherk. Oh well.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

i DEFINATLY didnt see sherik getting owned


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2008)

Who the fuck is Sherik? (I thought we had this discussion before.)


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

christ!! we all know i cant spell!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2008)

Heh. Well, Sherk then, is what I'm assuming you mean.

Sean Sherk, man!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

i'm even worse at spelling names  , at least silva rocked ass


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2008)

Chris said:


> I don't really follow this, but the Keith Jardine vs. Wanderlei Silva fight was crap. Ortiz vs. Machida was badass though.



Why do you say that fight was crap?? That's exactly the Wanderlei we SHOULD have seen in his fight with Chuck Liddell. That's why they call him the Axe Murderer. It was good to see him back to his old form again. He lost his last 3 fights (Crocop, Henderson, Liddell). But this just goes to show you how unpredictable MMA really is. Liddell beat Silva, Jardine beat Chuck, Silva beat Jardine. Go figure.


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Uriah Faber is the top featherweight in the world, in all likelihood. He is a monster. Basically, the FW equivalent of Anderson Silva.
> 
> Didn't see this yet, but I've seen every single UFC ever, many of them multiple times. No surprise, I guess, but I was holding out more hope for Sherk. Oh well.



Sherk took a running/flying knee to the head while bouncing off the cage, which dropped him. Then BJ pounced on him, and the round ended and the ref stepped in, but then BJ started celebrating like the ref had stepped in to call the fight. THEN the ref called the fight. (From what I could make of it. I was at a BW3 so I could watch the Cup game and the UFC. Hard to hear the TV).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2008)

BJ. Ugh.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2008)

And the Pistons lost.  There was hockey on? 

I was busy jamming and singing all last night anyway, so. Eh.


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And the Pistons lost.  There was hockey on?
> 
> I was busy jamming and singing all last night anyway, so. Eh.



Yeah dude, BW3's was PACKED. We got there at 5:30pm and stayed until 1am!!  Pistons lost, Tigers won, Red Wings won, UFC. Good night for sports in Detroit!!


----------



## jaxadam (May 25, 2008)

I was very glad to see Wandy do that to Keith Jardine. I'm wondering what's going to happen with Tito, I don't think he's going to be participating in the UFC very much longer.


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> I was very glad to see Wandy do that to Keith Jardine. I'm wondering what's going to happen with Tito, I don't think he's going to be participating in the UFC very much longer.



Nah, he and Dana White don't get a long at all. And Dana's holding him back from making money. So he's going elsewhere. I bet he ends up in Japan or EliteXC. He can't go to WEC, cuz that's owned by the UFC. Or maybe he'll go IFL with 'Team Punishment'?


----------



## Trespass (May 25, 2008)

Pfft, everyone knows Pride's where its at.

I've been following Wanderlei since all the old Pride matches, and also Rampage during his time in Pride. Crocop is another recent convert. But I would like to see Fedor Emelianko commit to being in UFC, he'd rape pretty much everyone.


----------



## Jason (May 25, 2008)

Nerina and I watched the fight at this cool local place, 11 tv's like 3 or 4 huge projector screens.

I enjoyed all the fights, I don't like Sean Sherk style  too jittery. Jardine got caught by Silva it happens 

All in all thought the card was awesome


----------



## daybean (May 25, 2008)

i posted last night on this thread and it got erased.

wanderlei kicked some serious ass, he is on a quest back to a championship title fight.
it wasnt crap, hes just that good. penn and sherk are both great, bj looked like he was getting a little tired and then the flying knee, wow. bj goes up a weight class to fight GSP again, i thought bj won the first one though.
good matches up ahaid, could we see wanderlie vs jackson 3, liddell vs wanderlei 2, or liddell vs jackson 3 this year?


----------



## daybean (May 25, 2008)

i know forrest is up against jackson, but these could be fight cards near the end of the year


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

Regor said:


> Why do you say that fight was crap?? That's exactly the Wanderlei we SHOULD have seen in his fight with Chuck Liddell. That's why they call him the Axe Murderer. It was good to see him back to his old form again. He lost his last 3 fights (Crocop, Henderson, Liddell). But this just goes to show you how unpredictable MMA really is. Liddell beat Silva, Jardine beat Chuck, Silva beat Jardine. Go figure.



It lasted like 30 seconds, he caught the guy with a lucky shot that knocked him the fuck out, and then he jumped on him and threw haymakers at his half-conscious head until the ref called it. That fight was lamer than a Don King boxing match. With all the hype, that was damn disappointing. Were it not for that one punch that could have been an entertaining fight, Jardine looked maniacal at the beginning - did you see him basically smiling at Silva when they first squared off?

One punch is not "back to form" for anyone, imo. If I haul off and manage to punch someone in the face as hard as I can, the fight's going to go the same way, there's no skill involved after that point.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

Chris said:


> It lasted like 30 seconds, he caught the guy with a lucky shot that knocked him the fuck out, and then he jumped on him and threw haymakers at his half-conscious head until the ref called it. That fight was lamer than a Don King boxing match. With all the hype, that was damn disappointing. Were it not for that one punch that could have been an entertaining fight, Jardine looked maniacal at the beginning - did you see him basically smiling at Silva when they first squared off?
> 
> One punch is not "back to form" for anyone, imo. If I haul off and manage to punch someone in the face as hard as I can, the fight's going to go the same way, there's no skill involved after that point.



i guess from the stand point of entertainment, it wasnt the most "entertaining fight"?, i'm pretty entertained by knockouts, so i was happy with that. And i'm not quite sure why knockin wanderli for completely owning jardine makes sense. whats more entertaining that a guy comming out and knocking out the competition, i mean, it is the idea of a fight


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i guess from the stand point of entertainment, it wasnt the most "entertaining fight"?, i'm pretty entertained by knockouts, so i was happy with that. And i'm not quite sure why knockin wanderli for completely owning jardine makes sense. whats more entertaining that a guy comming out and knocking out the competition, i mean, it is the idea of a fight



I'm not knocking him. That's the only time I've actually watched UFC. I've no idea what Silva fights like. I watched a 30 second match. 20 seconds of sparring around, one semi-lucky punch and then 10 seconds of him punching a half conscious guy in the face. That's not a return to form or a solid display of skill, and it wasn't even the cleanest/best-connected punch. I mean yeah, rock on for knocking out a professional fighter in 30 seconds, no doubt. I'm just not impressed by it, that's all. 

Lyoto Machida, on the other hand, was awesome, that fight ruled.


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Pfft, everyone knows Pride's where its at.
> 
> I've been following Wanderlei since all the old Pride matches, and also Rampage during his time in Pride. Crocop is another recent convert. But I would like to see Fedor Emelianko commit to being in UFC, he'd rape pretty much everyone.



Dude, I have every Pride FC event on DVD (even the ones which haven't been officially released yet). I know what you mean, but the truth is Pride is no longer, and will never be. You've got K-1 & FEG's Dream and WVR's Yarrenoka now in Japan, but they aren't Pride. And Pride fighters are a coin toss in the UFC. Its a different game being in a cage, not being able to knee and kick a downed opponent in the head, and being able to use elbows. Some do well, i.e. Anderson Silva, Noguiera, Rampage; while others do not, i.e. Dan Henderson, Wanderlei Silva, CroCop.




Chris said:


> It lasted like 30 seconds, he caught the guy with a lucky shot that knocked him the fuck out, and then he jumped on him and threw haymakers at his half-conscious head until the ref called it. That fight was lamer than a Don King boxing match. With all the hype, that was damn disappointing. Were it not for that one punch that could have been an entertaining fight, Jardine looked maniacal at the beginning - did you see him basically smiling at Silva when they first squared off?
> 
> One punch is not "back to form" for anyone, imo. If I haul off and manage to punch someone in the face as hard as I can, the fight's going to go the same way, there's no skill involved after that point.




Well, I can understand what you're saying. BUT, as you said: you don't follow this. So I don't expect you to understand what I'm saying. What you saw is EXACTLY how Silva fights. He's a monster that usually rushes in and just overwhelms his opponents with punches until they're knocked out. And that isn't what happened in his last 3 fights. So seeing him do this was exciting for someone like me, who has watched his career for years.


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2008)

Chris said:


> Lyoto Machida, on the other hand, was awesome, that fight ruled.



Yeah, I really like Lyoto as a fighter. Pity I didn't really get to watch the fight because they showed that fight while the Stanley Cup game was still on


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

Regor said:


> Well, I can understand what you're saying. BUT, as you said: you don't follow this. So I don't expect you to understand what I'm saying. What you saw is EXACTLY how Silva fights. He's a monster that usually rushes in and just overwhelms his opponents with punches until they're knocked out. And that isn't what happened in his last 3 fights. So seeing him do this was exciting for someone like me, who has watched his career for years.





I saw one lucky punch then a dude half unconscious still managing to block 50% of Silva's haymakers. He just looked like some sloppy bar brawler to me.

If you punched me in the face as hard as you could, I don't think I'd manage to block a damn thing once I was on the ground, and vice versa.


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2008)

Hey Chris... watch this video. Its as good a 'highlight reel' I can find quickly on YouTube.





Chris said:


> I saw one lucky punch then a dude half unconscious still managing to block 50% of Silva's haymakers. He just looked like some sloppy bar brawler to me.
> 
> If you punched me in the face as hard as you could, I don't think I'd manage to block a damn thing once I was on the ground, and vice versa.



Yeah, but that's how HE fights. That's how he got the nickname "The Axe Murderer" because he just takes your head off!


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

The dude at 2:30 lights him up because instead of just sitting there waiting for him to throw haymakers, he actually fights back and smokes him.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

yea..... that ONE time......  ontop of which that was vitor belfor, back in the day he was one mean mofo, the rest of the vid show him beating down rampage jackson and cro cop among others, the tops in the game at the times


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> yea..... that ONE time......  ontop of which that was vitor belfor, back in the day he was one mean mofo, the rest of the vid show him beating down rampage jackson and cro cop among others, the tops in the game at the times



Taken from Sherdog.com


> Name Wanderlei Silva
> Nick Name The Axe Murderer
> Record 32 - 8 - 1 (Win - Loss - Draw) ( 1 NC )
> Wins 22 (T)KOs (68.75%)
> ...



And for those who care:


> Win Keith Jardine KO (Punches) UFC 84 - Ill Will 5/24/2008 1 0:36
> Loss Chuck Liddell Decision (Unanimous) UFC 79 - Nemesis 12/29/2007 3 5:00
> Loss Dan Henderson KO (Punches) PRIDE 33 - Second Coming 2/24/2007 3 2:08
> Loss Mirko Filipovic KO (Head Kick) PRIDE - Final Conflict Absolute 9/10/2006 1 5:26
> ...



He's fought and beaten a 'who's who' of MMA fighters. He just doesn't do well in the Octagon is all.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

i didnt mean he just got beat once, but that clip was probably the worst, fastest loss he ever had, when he does lose, he never looks like that.

i also was thinking, that wanderli knocked out jardine in 30 seconds or so, the same guy chuck liddel went 3 full rounds with, unable to knock him out. jardine doesnt have a glass jaw, that knockout was the equivilant of pujols hitting a homer out of the park


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

[action=Chris]is still not impressed with that fight and doesn't think it showed any "skill", but to each their own. [/action]


----------



## daybean (May 25, 2008)

no skill 

some might say walking into the cage or octagan without craping your pants is skill, i thnk it showed skill in the way he goes in, willing to take a punch or 2 and knowing hes strikes are more dominate and he will knock you out before you can knock him out. did you see the two ko's agianst jackson. see those fights then say someone has no skill when they knockout some one in thirty seconds.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2008)

i dont think silva is super skilled, hes just a brute, pure power, thats whats entertaining for me.


----------



## Regor (May 25, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i dont think silva is super skilled, hes just a brute, pure power, thats whats entertaining for me.



Exactly why I like him. But I do understand why Chris doesn't like it. Its a different 'style' to fighting. I respect both 'talented' fighters and 'brute' fighters. I'm just a big MMA fan.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

daybean said:


> no skill
> 
> some might say walking into the cage or octagan without craping your pants is skill, i thnk it showed skill in the way he goes in, willing to take a punch or 2 and knowing hes strikes are more dominate and he will knock you out before you can knock him out. did you see the two ko's agianst jackson. see those fights then say someone has no skill when they knockout some one in thirty seconds.



The point you're missing is that I'm talking about the fight from last night.

Read that ^ like 8 times or something then reply if you must.


----------



## daybean (May 25, 2008)

i know i read the thread, but what im talking about is weather the fight last 30 seconds or 25 minutes, the guy shows his skill. last night he showed it by stepping into jardins face had some exchanges and landed the short left hook. he went down and the ground and pound began. hes a striker, he practices punches everyday or whatever and hes more acurate, stronger and faster for that. thats what happen last night, good acurate, stong punches that ko jardin. if you cant understand that, then whatever. but like you said you dont follow this, and people sometimes dont understand mma. im not an expert but i know i saw skill LAST NIGHT.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2008)

Well, we see it differently, but it's all about enjoying the fight. 

It's not that I don't "understand" MMA dude. It's not rocket science.  In my book, landing a lucky punch and then throwing haymakers that are 50% blocked by a partially unconscious man is not "skill".


----------



## daybean (May 25, 2008)

whats so lucky about the punch? would you call manny ramirez hiting a homerun or kobe bryant making a three pointer lucky, no , right? those guys are good at what they do, wanderlie just happens to be good and knocking the shit out of tough dudes. 

well at least we agree that the ortiz/machida fight was good


----------



## jaxadam (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> In my book, landing a lucky punch and then throwing haymakers that are 50% blocked by a partially unconscious man is not "skill".



It's all about getting to that "lucky punch". Everyone who steps into the ring wants to get that "lucky punch" or "lucky submission". That's the name of the game. Last night was classic Wandy, and that's what he does, and he does it good.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Throwing haymakers = skill I guess.


----------



## jaxadam (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Throwing haymakers = skill I guess.



It is once the skill was used to get to the point of throwing them.

Look at any "lucky punch" fight, and haymakers are usually thrown afterwards.

What should he have done, wait for him to recover?


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> It is once the skill was used to get to the point of throwing them.
> 
> Look at any "lucky punch" fight, and haymakers are usually thrown afterwards.
> 
> What should he have done, wait for him to recover?



I've abandoned all hope of relaying my point to the unabashed MMA fanboys who will never admit for even the slightest moment that there was anything other than pure tactical skill in a half-landed counter blow knocking out a completely fresh professional fighter, so really there is no point to this.

You win. That was the single greatest moment in the history of mortal combat. Even better than Liu Kang's fucking bicycle kick.  I am in awe. I wish I could have paid $300 for tickets just to bear witness to such an unparalleled event in sports history.


----------



## jaxadam (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> so really there is no point to this.



There is really no point in arguing with someone who self-admittedly doesn't follow the sport.

I have been doing MMA for six years, which before that I did about 6 different martial arts, one of which I hold a black belt, and I have UFC VHS tapes dating back to the beginning.

You're the owner of this site, so of course you're the man; I would just suggest watching a few more MMA matches before interjecting the definition of "skill".


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> There is really no point in arguing with someone who self-admittedly doesn't follow the sport.
> 
> I have been doing MMA for six years, which before that I did about 6 different martial arts, one of which I hold a black belt, and I have UFC VHS tapes dating back to the beginning.
> 
> You're the owner of this site, so of course you're the man; I would just suggest watching a few more MMA matches before interjecting the definition of "skill".






i dont like those words, "lucky punch", he was in an exchange and landed a great blow to the guys chin, thats the point of him throwing the punch. he wasnt swinging wild he had hes eyes open and saw hes target, if the guy couldnt handle the punch and went down, that is not wanderlies fault. and yes it does require some skill to continue pounding the guy on the ground, he was getting up and soemtimes it takes seconds before someone is back to fight. he was quick to go to the ground and finish the fight.


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Throwing haymakers = skill I guess.



throwing good hard acurate haymakers = skill


----------



## Regor (May 26, 2008)

I hate Joe Rogan as an announcer for MMA... cuz 90% of the time he doesn't know what he's talking about. But I do have to give him credit for one thing. He said "There's no such thing as a lucky punch. Every punch or kick thrown in a fight is thrown with the intent on knocking the opponent out"

And I have to agree with him. Call it a lucky punch if you want, but I agree with that statement.


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

^


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

^ Unabashed MMA fanboys.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

Regor said:


> I hate Joe Rogan as an announcer for MMA... cuz 90% of the time he doesn't know what he's talking about. But I do have to give him credit for one thing. He said "There's no such thing as a lucky punch. Every punch or kick thrown in a fight is thrown with the intent on knocking the opponent out"
> 
> And I have to agree with him. Call it a lucky punch if you want, but I agree with that statement.



good point, conisdering 2 guys get into a ring with the intent to punch each other, then they go toe to toe and one punches the other, i'm not quite sure thats lucky, i mean, your bound to actually punch the other guy when your in a fight with him and 2 feet from each other 

I dont think we are unabashed mma fan boys, we just didnt want to see 2 guys hugging each other for 15 min. I guess you did?

also, i think ANY of us could land a punch on a guy like silva, but i doubt any of us would knock him out. Silva knocked jardine out with 1 "lucky" punch from years of training and strength, he wasnt handing him a napkin, he was trying to knock him out with a haymaker, but when he lands it, it was just lucky? I think not.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I dont think we are unabashed mma fan boys, we just didnt want to see 2 guys hugging each other for 15 min. I guess you did?



Rather hypocritcal coming from a raging fan of the sport, but nice job owning yourself champ.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> good point, conisdering 2 guys get into a ring with the intent to punch each other, then they go toe to toe and one punches the other, i'm not quite sure thats lucky, i mean, your bound to actually punch the other guy when your in a fight with him and 2 feet from each other



Clearly. You're right. That was the single most tactical and strategical punch ever thrown in the history of professional fighting. I bow to your unrivaled skill at analyzing sporting events, and want to subscribe to your newsletter. 

Let's all watch it again:






Because really, that's some technical shit right there.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Regor said:


> I hate Joe Rogan as an announcer for MMA... cuz 90% of the time he doesn't know what he's talking about. But I do have to give him credit for one thing. He said "There's no such thing as a lucky punch. Every punch or kick thrown in a fight is thrown with the intent on knocking the opponent out"



That's like saying if I randomly throw 50 darts at a board, I am a pro dart player because every dart was thrown with the intent on hitting the core.

I'm not saying that your hero can't fight. I'm saying that in that particular fight, I think he landed a lucky punch that rocked Jardine and that was it. I watched the fight, I thought it was crap. That's my opinion. If stuff like that is what you watch MMA for, you have some strange tastes in entertainment.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rather hypocritcal coming from a raging fan of the sport, but nice job owning yourself champ.



hows that hypocritical?? i dont want to see them hug, i want a 30 second knockout with as little touching as possible 


and while i understand that you could say that was a "lucky" punch and say the match sucked, i just dont think any of us "fan boys" understand what you were wanting to happen? what would have made it not suck? i just dont get it. thats all



silvas not my hero, hes just badass, it sounds like someone was a jardine fan to me


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> hows that hypocritical?? i dont want to see them hug, i want a 30 second knockout with as little touching as possible



Sigh. Dude talking to you is like debating physics with a 5 year old sometimes.  I went to a friends house - how much was the event on PPV? Whatever it was, you'd pay that much for 5 minutes of actual MMA fighting? Right on. 



> and while i understand that you could say that was a "lucky" punch and say the match sucked, i just dont think any of us "fan boys" understand what you were wanting to happen? what would have made it not suck? i just dont get it. thats all



The Machida match = entertaining. Hell, almost all of the matches other than Silva's were entertaining. I don't understand what's hard for you to understand about being disappointed by a 30 second fight that was hyped for 3 hours that ended because a lucky punch caught Jardine in the face at the very start of the match. You can't understand that someone watching a paid sporting event expects to be entertained?



> silvas not my hero, hes just badass, it sounds like someone was a jardine fan to me



Dude I couldn't give a fuck either way, believe me.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Watch the end of this video, clearly it's right up your alley.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

i could see from the perspective that if you paid for it, you might be pissed, but i always go to the bar. and if anyone is to blame here, its jardine for having a glass jaw, but its cool, i'l shut up.

Enjoy your man hugfest fights


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Enjoy your man hugfest fights



Dude, you are the one who's a raging fan of the sport. If the sport is all "man hugfests", and you "always go", what does that make you? 

Seriously, you need to put the fucking bong down once in awhile.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

i cant, i got one of those gask mask things with the straps...... ah never mind

see, i'm anti-man hug fest so the faster one knocks the other out, the faster manhugging is banished

and f.y.i. , i dont like 99% of sports, mma and hockey are the only things i really talk about, and they are just about the same thing


----------



## Regor (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> The Machida match = entertaining. Hell, almost all of the matches other than Silva's were entertaining. I don't understand what's hard for you to understand about being disappointed by a 30 second fight that was hyped for 3 hours that ended because a lucky punch caught Jardine in the face at the very start of the match. You can't understand that someone watching a paid sporting event expects to be entertained?




That's the nature of the sport though Chris. You sometimes get fights that are back and forth that go the distance. Sometimes you get quick kills. Sometimes the two guys stalemate and basically hug each other until the end of the fight. You never know what you're going to get.

I personally love fights like Silva's AND Lyoto's. Both are equally entertaining to me. Also I thought BJ and Sherk was a great fight too. And how about that guy who went from a rear-naked choke into an armbar in one move? THAT was skill!!

Chris, do you think this is a disappointing fight?




You want an example of a disappointing fight?? Dan Severn vs. Ken Shamrock. Neither would engage the other, and it was just a circle dancing fight. Uber-Lame!


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Regor said:


> That's the nature of the sport though Chris. You sometimes get fights that are back and forth that go the distance. Sometimes you get quick kills. Sometimes the two guys stalemate and basically hug each other until the end of the fight. You never know what you're going to get.



It still doesn't change the fact that after all that hype, seeing Silva half-hit Jardine and end it like that was lame. It's my opinion dude. I don't have to follow MMA religiously to have one. I think he caught him with a lucky punch. The amount of fervor you, daybean or 7soh have for the sport doesn't change the fact that I don't think he connected very well with it and got lucky to rock Jardine like that, no matter how much you explain it or tell me it's "the nature of the sport". It's not the nature of the sport, it's the nature of punching someone in the face.



> Chris, do you think this is a disappointing fight?




That's much more decisive than Silva/Jardine, if you ask me. He connected and knocked him out. Would I still be disappointed if that was the entirety of the fight after watching all the pre-fight hype that they looped about 5 times on PPV? Yeah, I would.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

i think my ONLY beef with your opinion is that instead of chastizing silva for knocking a guy out, we SHOULD put the blame on jardine for apperently getting half punched and knocked out


i just know chris cringes everytime he sees someone put a new post in this thread


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

i don't think were going to change his mind...if wanderlei was "lucky" knocking out jardin, than that makes him one lucky son of a bitch.  alot of his fights that have been wins are from t.k.o's or k.o.'s.After he's done it 20 or more times, when do we stop calling it "luck"? After seeing that clip you posted chris about the fight on saturday, i can clearly see it was skill. he lands a right hook, followed by a left hook, plus a couple more before he hits the ground. if you can't see that the guy has powerful, fast hands and it wasn't just one punch that ended the fight, than i don't know what else to say, everyone else on this thread has been


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

the more i think about it, if i paid for the fight, i would be a little, ....miffed, but thats kinda the deal with ppv fights.


----------



## Jason (May 26, 2008)

Regor said:


> I hate Joe Rogan as an announcer for MMA... cuz 90% of the time he doesn't know what he's talking about.



 How so when he holds a brown belt in BJJ and a black belt in tae kwon doe?


----------



## Jason (May 26, 2008)

Chris I get what your saying. I enjoyed the fight myself.

Thats just how some fights go, anyone can get knocked out or submitted sometimes ya just get "caught" 

A "lucky punch" or a slip of the body this way and BAM your in a armbar.


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> the more i think about it, if i paid for the fight, i would be a little, ....miffed, but thats kinda the deal with ppv fights.



yeah i would have liked to seen the fight go longer, like the fucking rumble with liddell last year, but what can you do, he's the shit.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i think my ONLY beef with your opinion is that instead of chastizing silva for knocking a guy out, we SHOULD put the blame on jardine for apperently getting half punched and knocked out
> 
> 
> i just know chris cringes everytime he sees someone put a new post in this thread



Dude, I'm not chastising anyone.  I'm just saying in *that particular fight* that it wasn't enough to really gauge Silva as a fighter. That wasn't a good fight, it was a dude getting punched in the face. That's it.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Jason said:


> Chris I get what your saying. I enjoyed the fight myself.
> 
> Thats just how some fights go, anyone can get knocked out or submitted sometimes ya just get "caught"
> 
> A "lucky punch" or a slip of the body this way and BAM your in a armbar.



Thank you so much for clarifying that cocknozzle because before you said it I had no idea that the concept was even possible.


----------



## Jason (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Thank you so much for clarifying that cocknozzle because before you said it I had no idea that the concept was even possible.



No problem fagnozzle  I was just saying what everyone else couldn't manage too


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> It still doesn't change the fact that after all that hype, seeing Silva half-hit Jardine and end it like that was lame. It's my opinion dude. I don't have to follow MMA religiously to have one. I think he caught him with a lucky punch. The amount of fervor you, daybean or 7soh have for the sport doesn't change the fact that I don't think he connected very well with it and got lucky to rock Jardine like that, no matter how much you explain it or tell me it's "the nature of the sport". It's not the nature of the sport, it's the nature of punching someone in the face.




didn't connect well.... ah, thats where your wrong, if soemone followed the sport and see that silva's punch landed right on his chin (like hitting a baseball with the sweet part of the bat), hurt him, and quickly connected AGAIN, before he's kness buckled. Then finished it. 

i'm so ....just kidding...


----------



## Jason (May 26, 2008)

daybean said:


> didn't connect well.... ah, thats where your wrong, if soemone followed the sport and see that silva's punch landed right on his chin (like hitting a baseball with the sweet part of the bat), hurt him, and quickly connected AGAIN, before he's kness buckled. Then finished it.
> 
> i'm so ....just kidding...



YOU=


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

daybean said:


> didn't connect well.... ah, thats where your wrong, if soemone followed the sport and see that silva's punch landed right on his chin (like hitting a baseball with the sweet part of the bat), hurt him, and quickly connected AGAIN, before he's kness buckled. Then finished it.
> 
> i'm so ....just kidding...



^ MMA Fanboyism.

Whatever you say chief. Silva walks on water.


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> ^ MMA Fanboyism.
> 
> Whatever you say chief. Silva walks on water.



alongside you....


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Jason said:


> No problem fagnozzle  I was just saying what everyone else couldn't manage too



Actually it was said about 12 times, but the raging MMA fanboys in this thread think that they somehow know more about punching someone in the face because they watch MMA.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

daybean said:


> alongside you....



I don't want to walk on water, I don't want creepy fucks like you stalking me.


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

"Basically I'm gay for jardin".-chris


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

rathole


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Fo'sho.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Fo'sho.



Dayum, Chris! It's YOU who should be in the ring showing them how it's done!


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

You see the skill I used there? It was epic.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2008)

Thats not skill, thats just getting lucky with the ban button


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats not skill, thats just getting lucky with the ban button



No way dude, it was precision clicking that I timed to perfection. You just don't follow banning people, so you don't immeditaely r3c0gn1z3 mah sick skillz.


----------



## beanday (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> You see the skill I used there? It was epic.


 
no skill, not cool, what was that all about. you call me...i mean daybean a name, don't like my...i mean daybean's opinion and then ban me...i mean daybean. not cool....


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

i havnt looked at this thread for the last few hours, it fuckin owns 
i agree with ken, you just got lucky with the ban button chris

and thats the bottom line, cuz jardine says so jibronies!


----------



## beanday (May 26, 2008)

im so hurt ...i mean daybean is so hurt...not as bad as jardin...but still chris no fair.

stupid ban button, it was right on the money. he has some skill...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

daybean, you should probably quit while your ahead


----------



## Jason (May 26, 2008)

beanday said:


> im so hurt ...i mean daybean is so hurt...not as bad as jardin...but still chris no fair.
> 
> stupid ban button, it was right on the money. he has some skill...



 Your so going get re banned


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

this thread delivers

who would have thought, ufc 84 would have spawned a mini fight on the boards


----------



## Regor (May 26, 2008)

@ Chris. FWIW, I do understand what you mean and where you're coming from. I'm just trying to show you how MMA fans view it differently from a 'casual observer'. It's all good though Chris 




Jason said:


> How so when he holds a brown belt in BJJ and a black belt in tae kwon doe?



Just cuz he has them doesn't mean he knows WTF he's talking about when he's commentating. Joe says stupid shit ALL the time (Not as bad as Frank "RNCx3" Trigg, but still). I hate it how he calls a 'Side Choke' an 'Arm Triangle'. There's no such thing as an 'Arm Triangle'. I've never heard anyone BUT Joe Rogan use the term 'Arm Triangle'. There's a 'Side Choke' and an 'Anaconda Choke', made famous by Nogueira.

Compare Stephen Quadros' & Bas Rutten's commentary to Joe Rogan's and Mike Goldberg's. CLEARLY there's a group who knows MMA and a group that doesn't, respectively.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> No way dude, it was precision clicking that I timed to perfection. You just don't follow banning people, so you don't immeditaely r3c0gn1z3 mah sick skillz.


Nah dude, I've seen plenty of bans. 
Just throwing out bans like this:






Doesn't take any skill. I just got lucky.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

snap!


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah dude, I've seen plenty of bans.
> Just throwing out bans like this:
> 
> 
> ...



Check this one out. Upping the ban to 3 days take more skill.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

beanday said:


> im so hurt ...i mean daybean is so hurt...not as bad as jardin...but still chris no fair.
> 
> stupid ban button, it was right on the money. he has some skill...



Fo'sho.






Mo'skill:


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Regor said:


> @ Chris. FWIW, I do understand what you mean and where you're coming from. I'm just trying to show you how MMA fans view it differently from a 'casual observer'. It's all good though Chris



 Yours is the only MMA opinion I actually value anyway dude.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yours is the only MMA opinion I actually value anyway dude.








I tell ya, i get no respect!


----------



## daybean (May 26, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I tell ya, i get no respect!




you get no respect? i got banned!!!! i almost cried...


----------



## Regor (May 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yours is the only MMA opinion I actually value anyway dude.



 I'd trust TDW's opinion too 

But you gave me an idea to do something I haven't ever done...






Pics of my MMA (PrideFC) DVD collection!!

Close up of boxes 1 & 2 (Every 'released' PrideFC DVD) I'll buy them all as they're released.





And for the record... I have 7 events on my computer still waiting to be burned to DVD. 3 Dreams, 2 Yarrenokas, and the K1/Pride Crossover, plus 1 random UFC.


----------



## Nerina (May 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> I don't want to walk on water, I don't want creepy fucks like you stalking me.


----------

